# My DP should be fully gone in 6 months



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

My pyschatrist is very intelligent and I had an appointment the other day. The past few visits I told her about DP and that I have had it for 6-8 years. When I brought it up she didnt say much because she thought it would go away on its own. So i went a few days ago and expressed myself emotionally on how this mental disorder makes my life hell every day. My pyschatrist than said " You want your Depersonalization to go away?" I said I would like it to go away, she than said there is two medicines that can improve/fully cure depersonalization. She offered two medicines, one was Abilify and the other one was Zyperxa. She said Abilify will improve my Depersonalization but Zyperxa will fully heal it after 6-8 months. She said she would put me on Abilify because Zyherxa can make you gain up to 30 pounds (I am already 200, im 6 foot 2 and muscular but I want to watch my weight). I than started to think about my options, I asked my pyschatrist "If you were in my shoes what would you do?" she said if she were suffering from this she would take Zypherxa because it will deff heal you.

I decided to go the Zypherxa route because I want to live in reality as soon as possible. I asked my doc about 5 times if this medication will really cure me. She said yes everytime and I believe her. I said I am going to look up the med online, she than told me that there is alot of BS on the web about Zypherxa and Depersonalization.

I posted this so I can hopefully give someone out there hope, I have been on the Zypherxa for 4 days and I started to see a slight improvement yesterday.


----------



## Sarasi3 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you for your post!

This information sounds promising and i am sure it will give others hope.

Please let us know how you are going whenever you like, but i would be very interested to know hoe you are going in a few months or more, so if you can, please let us know. It would help so many of us choose the right path to take.

Good luck with your journey! best wishes for a quick recovery


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I typed in Zyphrexa and got Zyprexa (Olanzapine). It's an antipsychotic medication usually given to people with Bipolar Disorer or Schizophrenia. The exact effects are unknown other than it alters brain chemistry. Sometimes its paired up with prozac for depression... Hmph. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

i am very curious as to how you are going to respond. please keep us informed on your progress. i wish you the best


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

S O L A R I S said:


> i am very curious as to how you are going to respond. please keep us informed on your progress. i wish you the best


No problem guys, I will keep everyone informed. My doctor is very intelligent, I have been going to her for 2 years now and she has done wonders. I am very lucky to have a doctor like her, she told me my DP should improve after a week to week and a half after starting the Zyperxa. So far I have seen a small improvement in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Astrid (Mar 27, 2010)

So now I get really confused. Both of these drugs are antipsychotics, and I have always read that antipsychotics can *cause* DP/DR. However, on this forum I see quite a few folks who take them for something like DP/DR. I do hope the meds work for you though. I take a low dose of Abilify for something unrelated to DP/DR, and I have not noticed either a decrease or an increase in symptoms. Anyway, sure do keep us updated.


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

Astrid said:


> So now I get really confused. Both of these drugs are antipsychotics, and I have always read that antipsychotics can *cause* DP/DR. However, on this forum I see quite a few folks who take them for something like DP/DR. I do hope the meds work for you though. I take a low dose of Abilify for something unrelated to DP/DR, and I have not noticed either a decrease or an increase in symptoms. Anyway, sure do keep us updated.


You cant believe everything you read on this site, matter a fact you shouldnt believe half the medical stuff on most of these websites. The Todays Show (Very Popular Morning TV Show in United States) did a segment about how you arent supposed to believe most of the stuff on these medical websites. They showed Twitter Posts that were read by almost a million people, one of the posts had to do about overcoming a cold. A guy said he used anti-biotics to cure a cold, he got the information online at one of these sites, 800,000 people read the post and started taking anti-biotics to cure a cold. Turns out taking anti-bioitics doesnt help a cold.

I have learned to not believe all the stuff on the web, wouldnt be surprised if most of these health sites are not legit.

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/story?id=117290&page=1


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

I LOVE ZYPREXA!!!!!!!!

it was honestly one of the best meds I was prescribed, although it was to be used on an ''as needed'' basis. It was prescribed to me to help with moments of extreme agitation/hostility, but I found more benefits from it than just a reduction in anger. I always noticed that it would uplift my mood when I was severely depressed, and would always sharpen my focus and concentration. An all around good medicine for me, minus the weight gain. I was willing to put up with that side effect, but my psychiatrist decided against it, since I already suffer from an endocrinological syndrome that puts me at high risk for weight gain. So, I went off of it, and my doctor suggested Abilify. It's one of the safer antipsychotics out there, but I have found almost no benefits from it in terms of my depression or DP, and I have been on it for close to two months.

Hope this medication gives you the relief you have been looking for. Good luck!

P.S: To be on the safe side, go and get your triglyceride levels checked every now and then to make sure you are not put at risk for diabetes.


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

UPDATE: I am staying true to my promise about coming back here and updating everyone who was interested in this thread.

Over the past week of taking Zhyprexa ive noticed I am much more tolerent of my depersonalization. I have also felt a sense of hope and confidence in overcoming DP. My attitude towards life has improved in general.

This medicine gradually makes you feel better over the span of a few weeks. My DP is not gone and I can totally accept that, my doctor said it will take 6 months. In-order for this medicine to work you have to be patient, staying patient is hard to accomplish when you are suffering 24/7 like this.

Does anyone have any questions? I will answer them


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

So far I read on this forum that antypsychotics were of help to many members with DP/DR. 
I'm not using it and I hope that I will not need to, but I wish you the best with it! 
It seems that I actualy like to suffer. I only use the smallest dose of xanax. I should use AD Seroxat, but I'm afraid to start to use it yet.


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

Update: I feel like I am finally heading in the right direction. my zyprexa was doubled to 5MGs two days ago and I am starting to feel the increase in dose already. Right now I am feeling somewhat like I did before I had DP (6 years ago when I was 11 or 12).

It is a rewarding feeling. I know there is still a long road ahead of me but today has been a big step in the right direction. I believe I have been getting better ever since I started eating healthier, taking my all of my meds consistently, drinking water and increasing my daily phsycial activity. Also eat Tuna, it has Omega 3 in it(one of the main natural supplements that most members of this forum use).

Ask any questions and I will answer


----------



## kanyeknievel (May 29, 2010)

abovetherim said:


> Update: I feel like I am finally heading in the right direction. my zyprexa was doubled to 5MGs two days ago and I am starting to feel the increase in dose already. Right now I am feeling somewhat like I did before I had DP (6 years ago when I was 11 or 12).
> 
> It is a rewarding feeling. I know there is still a long road ahead of me but today has been a big step in the right direction. I believe I have been getting better ever since I started eating healthier, taking my all of my meds consistently, drinking water and increasing my daily phsycial activity. Also eat Tuna, it has Omega 3 in it(one of the main natural supplements that most members of this forum use).
> 
> Ask any questions and I will answer


Where do you live, this doctor sounds good, would be amazing if it was near me


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

It has been six months, did the drug cure you as promised?

I googled up the drug and it only seems to be mentioned in connection with schizophrenia. Thats what anti-psychotic means, it means its a drug for schizophrenia.


----------

